# Question about ordering



## SwoleOdin (Jan 4, 2016)

This is my first time getting stuff on my own. Most of the websites I see so far want me to sign up with my name address and email. Is this normal? Sorry if this question seems dumb.


----------



## Xsbobber (Jan 5, 2016)

You will need that for shipping brother.


----------



## SwoleOdin (Jan 5, 2016)

Yea i understand. I just thought it was weird I needed to sign up. Thought I would just sign out as a guest and not have a permanent profile on the website. Looking at your site now xsbobber.


----------



## Xsbobber (Jan 6, 2016)

If you sign up with our site you get a 5% discount for life.


----------

